# Not really refining related...



## MGH (Oct 2, 2013)

... but it does make use of some nice laboratory glassware 

I just refilled my favorite one.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice but you don't have them properly labled...
And where's the catch basin in case of spills?

Personally, I like a mild ice bath to drop the temp slightly.


----------



## grance (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice really like that awsome idea


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't mean to be critical but, doesn't this post belong in "Bar & Grill" section?


----------



## Geo (Oct 3, 2013)

i would guess, whiskey,gin and rum. in that order. :lol:


----------



## MGH (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you, Panther. Those are very good suggestions. I guess this was kind of a careless setup :lol: . And it's always good to have ice on hand - whether you need to push AgCl out of an AR solution, or just for other general cooling needs.

Good guess, Geo. Scotch, Tequila, Rum

If a moderator needs to move this to Bar & Grill, that's okay of course. I was just sharing another type of handiwork.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 4, 2013)

I meant that as a joke, since it was a nice setup for a bar. I didn't really expect it to be moved :shock:


----------

